# Peel-away paint stripper



## rather b fishin

I have an ext. job coming up that has tested positive for lead on the wood siding and trim. I have never used this product before and was told "this is the stuff to use", but we have all heard that before. Sounds like a good option for containment purposes. So my question is has anyone used this product before with good results?


----------



## eews

peel away #1 is basically lye paste, and it usually is effective in getting off heavy accumulations of paint. It will change the ph of the wood, which means if not neutralized properly, you will have poor adhesion and possible failure of finish coats.
it does keep the paint wet, so as not to create dust, which is a good thing.


----------



## WisePainter

Used it once a few years back, it was mildly effective and seriously messy.

Once the material and paper essentially fall off of the substrate it becomes a matter of disposal.

I remember the look on my clients face when they saw a heap of melted whatnot on the ground.

I changed course and plan immediately following. That was the day I learned about Dad's Industrial and Marine Stripper.

It is all I use anymore.


----------



## nypete0520

It's really hard to neutralize, you're supposed to soak all the wood with vinegar, and let sit for about a month for it to work right. Not doing it that way leads to some pretty bad top-coat failures, sometimes even a year down the road.


----------



## TheRogueBristle

Peel Away has a neutralizer that is supposed to work with their stripper http://www.dumondchemicals.com/html/paNeutralizer.htm


----------



## howe

*in the 90's*

I used peel away when I was hired in the 90's to strip the millwork on a 19th century restoration. It worked very well on some pieces, poorly on others and created a massive amount of cleanup beyond peeling it off. Very time and condition sensitive. Will eat a hole in your skin. I know they have made many versions over the years, but don't see anyone using it. If the product were perfected by now it would be ideal. But is anyone paying for full strip jobs these days. We are talking a whole month labor on one room with dental tools ect.. 

*once it fails .. never try it again on the same surface. neutralize and try another product. 

*** always thoroughly test on each element before full application. 

******* don't get it on your skin

********** no matter how much it reminds you of elmers paste .. don't eat it!!!


----------



## WisePainter

howe said:


> I used peel away when I was hired in the 90's to strip the millwork on a 19th century restoration. It worked very well on some pieces, poorly on others and created a massive amount of cleanup beyond peeling it off. Very time and condition sensitive. Will eat a hole in your skin. I know they have made many versions over the years, but don't see anyone using it. If the product were perfected by now it would be ideal. But is anyone paying for full strip jobs these days. We are talking a whole month labor on one room with dental tools ect.. *once it fails .. never try it again on the same surface. neutralize and try another product. *** always thoroughly test on each element before full application. ******* don't get it on your skin
> 
> ********** no matter how much it reminds you of elmers paste .. don't eat it!!!


LMFAO!!!! 
Exactly what they said, it is a touchy product.


----------

